# back seat question



## 66tri-power (Sep 24, 2007)

Will the back seat of a '66 Lemans/GTO fit in the back of a '64?? THanks!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

NO 64 65 same 66 67 same.


----------

